# Clippers??



## BethC (Aug 1, 2011)

I need to buy my own clippers to shear my angora goats. I thought I had it narrowed down to the Lister Star Clippers, then did a little more research and saw that the Stars have a 45 w motor as opposed to the Lasers that have 170 w motor! That seems like a huge difference! But I like the slight angle of the head on the Stars. The Lasers look perfectly flat. So that got me looking at the Lister Liberty, but I can't find anywhere what motor it uses. Anyone know or ever use them? They have a slight angle that looks more comfortable. Then there are the Lister Legend with a 150 w motor and also has a slight angle to the head. So anyone ever use any of the Lister clippers on their angoras? Any info on the motor on the Liberty? Or about ones you use and love or use and hate?? Would love any input on any other clippers too, not just the Lister line!!


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

I purchased clippers direct from China on EBay. I got several sets as they were about a quarter of the cost of the local suppliers and I've found them to be just as good. 

Combs and cutters are cheaper from China too. Any of the ones suitable for sheep shearing are fine for mohair too. 

What is more important is set up of the hand-piece. You need to have the cutter in the right place on the comb and tight, but not too tight and keep it lubricated. I use Singer sowing machine oil to lubricate after each goat. Otherwise the comb and cutter will go blunt quickly.

The ones I got were 300W and 240V and came with an electric plug suitable for Australia. So I expect you should be able to get ones with a US plug suitable for 110V for the USA easily too.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought the cheap Ebay clippers from China and have regretted the purchase ever since. What a waste of money. I made it work when I only had one or two animals. Now that I have more...NO WAY. Every 10 to 15 minutes of shearing, they overheat and have to cool down. They get too hot to hold and the heat also can burn the animal. And high quality oil was used generously. The on/off switch cant be accessed easily with the shearing hand. Stick with the direction you're going Beth. Lister is excellent and most professionals I've spoken to recommend Lister. All of the professionals I've spoken with have recommended quality, well known brands.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

I've done about 400 with the ones I bought and had none of the mentioned problems, so maybe it has to do with the particular brand. These ones were still about $100, so not really cheap.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

I have nothing to say to you. Nothing productive will come of you and I debating this. What I said stands.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Irrespective of which set of clippers you purchase, it is very important to get the set up of the comb and cutter correct. Many many folks starting off have the problem of overheating clippers, even on expensive clippers. Mostly it is due to the comb and cutter not being set up correctly.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

Not biting!

Lister are awesome!!


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG ~ I've just googled 'Lister Star Clippers' to see what you are talking about. They are NOT sheep or fleece goat shears. No wonder a cheap version of that sort of thing is no good, I'm surprised that it does not take an hour or more to shear a goat with those star clippers. They are really only for tidying up horses and that sort of animal. 

How about you google 'sheep shears' to see what they are?


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

BethC - This topic has devolved so I must removed myself, but I want to make sure you get the assistance you asking for and get accurate information. A friend of mine is an angora goat farmer in Texas and has her own blog. When she started using Lister Star clippers, she blogged it and has before and after pictures. Please contact me privately if you still need assistance and I'll give you a link to her blog and info about the correct blades to ask for when you buy your clippers. My sincerest best wishes


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The thread has not devolved at all. BathamptonCashmeres has provided some great information and has vast experience behind their set of clippers. Just because your opinions differ doesn't make a topic useless.


----------



## phydough (Jun 3, 2011)

:zzz:

Darn..smiley wont post. Sheesh! lol


----------



## ohiowoolies (Sep 26, 2013)

I shear all my angoras (I have 11) with an Andis livestock clipper. They are a lot lighter and cooler than the sheep clippers. I've had the heavier clippers in the past but after just a short time they were too heavy for me to handle easily. These lighter clippers work great for me and were cheaper too.


----------

